# Another question on fog



## Georgeb68 (Mar 26, 2013)

I know I've asked a few questions about fog machines...but here is my new one. I looked on Spirit.com and they have 3 different fog juices. 1 regular, 1 low lying, and 1 heavy fog juice. Do I need a chiller for the low lying juice and what the heck is heavy juice.

I'm so confused! 
George


----------



## BioHazardCustoms (Aug 5, 2009)

www.froggysfog.com

After trying Froggy's, you'll never use another fog juice.

Now, as to the difference, they are probably variants of the same formula. The heavy and the regular are more than likely the same thing, while the low lying is probably formulated to bond with moisture in the grass. 
Personally, I can't stand using the Halloween store or Wal-mart juices. After using Froggy's, they smell funny to me, and usually give me a headache.

**EDIT**
I am in no way affiliated with Froggy's fog or any subsidiaries. I'm just a very satisfied customer, who would like to help others with fog issues.


----------



## Haunted Spider (Sep 6, 2010)

Second on the froggys fog. As well, you will find that you get a gallon of fog for 30 dollars or so and the spirit fog is probably quarts for 10 dollars. Add that up and you are 40 for a gallon, and it is cheaper solution that doesn't work well. 

Go with Froggys and be happy at Halloween. If you want low lying, you really do need a chiller to get the effect you want.


----------



## R. Lamb (Oct 11, 2011)

Here is a third vote for Froggy's! As for your second question, yes. Even low lying fog juice needs to be run through a chiller. It is simply designed to work better, in that case, than the regular stuff.


----------



## MapThePlanet (Nov 12, 2010)

Keep that motion going! Froggy's is fantastic. I still use a chiller with the low lying, I like it to hang on the ground and flow over objects...


----------



## SoCal Scare (Aug 3, 2007)

Froggys has no comparison!!!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

This is a different manufacturer of "heavy" fog juice, but they give a better description of the applications for two of its heavy fog formulas which might shed some light on your question. In these examples, the intended use appears to be a more controlled environment than you might have in a yard haunt.

This mix is suggested for use in curtain or waterfall effects:

http://www.martin.com/product/product.asp?product=heavyfogfluidc3mix

This mix is described as dense, ground-hugging, and ideal for scenes where there is a lot of stage activity or dance:

http://www.martin.com/product/product.asp?product=heavyfogfluidb2mix

Regardless of the type of juice you use, the advice about incorporating a chiller in your set up is sound if you want low-lying, ground-hugging fog.


----------



## Lunatic (Oct 3, 2006)

Froggy's Freezin fog juice is a great product. I always use it in my chillers.
Also, you need a chiller to create ground hugging fog. Hot fog straight out of the fogger rises too quickly and it doesn't pick up the moisture from the ice chiller to condense and add weight to the fog.


----------



## Georgeb68 (Mar 26, 2013)

So in other words ...I'll be getting Froggys fog juice!


----------



## Otaku (Dec 3, 2004)

Yep, Froggy's juice...ya ain't never seen none better...


----------



## Haunted Spider (Sep 6, 2010)

If you are bias and say, all these peoples don't know anything, I can do better, then try the new comer on the block Master fog. I haven't used them, but they sound similar to Froggys. Either way, just go with a professional grade fog. You will be glad you did.


----------

